# water problem



## craigcan (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi,I recently bought an alfa 5th wheel,my first so I'm learning.When the water pump went out the local rv dealer told me since I was on city water all the time that I didn't need it,made sence so I bypassed the pump but now all the water goes to the holding tank until it comes out the overflow and I get nothing inside. Any ideas//


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 25, 2015)

I hate to ask, but are you sure it hooked to the 5er water connection and the 5er water tank?


----------



## C Nash (Mar 25, 2015)

Do you have a switching valve where you can fill the water tank from city water?  Sounds like it is in the fill fresh tank position to me.  You should not have to even by-pass the water pump. Your pump is hooked straight to the fresh tank so when you by-passed it has a free flow to tank IMO.  Hook it back up then just hook to city water and it should work.  Just check to see if it has a switching valve.  Welcome to the forum and let us know what you find.


----------



## Dman (Apr 27, 2015)

Your water pump has a built in check valve that doesn't allow the water to go back to your tank. You don't have to run it but I would put it back like it was.


----------

